# Transladar señal Wifi



## DavidMJ (Feb 21, 2012)

Hola amigos, veran vivo al lado de un hotel que tiene el wifi abierto lo que me posibilita poder entrar con el movil en internet, pero si estoy dentro de casa con las ventanas cerradas no me coge señal, existe alguna manera de poner una antena al otro lado de la ventana y otra por dentro y que la antena de fuera capte la señal y la disperse por dentro de la habitacion?

Salu2


----------



## Ferdinando12 (Feb 21, 2012)

Existe y el sistema se llama WDS (servicio de distribucion inalambrica) el problema radica que tienes que configurar dentro del router del hotel el "cruzamiento" de informacion con el router dentro de tu casa.

No siendo esto tienes varias opciones.

Un equipo PC que tenga 2 placas de red, una de ella inalambrica al menos, 1 placa se configura para conectarse directamente al router del hotel (inalambrica) y la segunda placa es la re-transmisora dentro de tu hogar que puede ser otra inalambrica o una cableada.
Si es inalambrica la segunda placa, será la retransmisora, si es placa de red, esta deberá ir conectada a la entrada de un router inalambrico.

.-


----------



## DavidMJ (Feb 21, 2012)

Muchas gracias amigo, la 1ª opcion creo que no es posible, aunque el hotel tiene el wifi libre no creo que me deje configurar su router ( el hotel es d 5 estrellas XD) pero la 2ª opcian quizas sea posible, yo tengo una targeta de red esterna, conectada por USB, una wisacom, con una antena omnidireccional de 10Dbi eso serviria para recoger la señal, pero para dispersarla lo podria hacer con  estos mismo componentes teniendo uno para captar la señal y otro para reenviarla?


----------



## Ferdinando12 (Feb 21, 2012)

Por lo general ese tipo de adaptadores tiene dentro de sus opciones la posibilidad de recibir y Re-transmitir, si pusieras el modelo completo se podría estudiar...
.-


----------



## chugus (Feb 21, 2012)

Hola, tal cual como comenta Ferdinando12 con la tarjeta de red inalambrica debes captar la señal del hotel y mediante una segunda placa de red (de la misma pc en la cual recibes la señal) hacer un puente entre éstas dos, lo que va a permitirte extender la señal.

Ahora hay una tema que tambien comenta Ferdinando12, si la segunda placa de red es inalambrica ya tienes todo practicamente solucionado. Solo deberas conectarte a la nueva red (es decir tu placa inalambrica emisora que extiende la señal) pero si tu segunda placa de red es alambrica deberas conectar un cable a un AP o Router inalambrico para que la señal sea inalambrica previamente de haber configurado tu Router o AP.





> Por lo general ese tipo de adaptadores tiene dentro de sus opciones la posibilidad de recibir y Re-transmitir, si pusieras el modelo completo se podría estudiar...


Obviamente con Linux se resolveria este problema en minutos, de la forma que mencionas..


----------



## capitanp (Feb 21, 2012)

Si se llama wifi range extender y es tan simple como colocarlo presionar un boton y listo


----------



## Ferdinando12 (Feb 21, 2012)

Ahhhh, que bien... y la entrada Rj45 para que la tendría? de puso curioso nomas...

.-


----------



## capitanp (Feb 21, 2012)

Ferdinando12 dijo:


> Ahhhh, que bien... y la entrada Rj45 para que la tendría? de puso curioso nomas...
> 
> .-


 
Pa configurar....

Si por ejemplo el wifi tiene contraseña no va a funcionar el modo automatico, vas a tener que entrar y ponerla manual, tambien si queres ponerle otro nombre SSID sino toma el de la red wifi y lo normal. Ademas de repetir podes conectar una pc que no tenga placa de red inalambrica


----------



## Ferdinando12 (Feb 21, 2012)

Es una aparato genial, no lo conocia...!!! en otras palabras, para ser repetidor de un router o AP, solo lo conectás y apretas un boton y sale re-transmitiendo ???

Porque segun el manual de ese equipo se necesita que el "emisor" esté en modo WDS y que en este router metas la MAC del router o AP que esté emitiendo.


----------



## miguelus (Feb 22, 2012)

DavidMJ dijo:


> Hola amigos, veran vivo al lado de un hotel que tiene el wifi abierto lo que me posibilita poder entrar con el movil en internet, pero si estoy dentro de casa con las ventanas cerradas no me coge señal, existe alguna manera de poner una antena al otro lado de la ventana y otra por dentro y que la antena de fuera capte la señal y la disperse por dentro de la habitacion?
> 
> Salu2



Si con la ventana abierta tienes cobertura la solución pasa por poner un Repetidor Pasivo.
Tienes que poner una antena por fuera de la ventana y por medio de un cable coaxial la conectas a otra antena dentro de la vivienda.
Si la eñal es buena eso tendría que funcionar, el tema de los Repetidores Pasivos se utiliza para salvar obstáculos en la camunicaciones, por ejemplo un monte.
Las antenas la puedes obtener de Router de desgüace.
Si necestitas más señal, la antena exterior puede ser una diricional.

Sal U2


----------



## capitanp (Feb 22, 2012)

MMM... repetidores pasivos antena queriendo exitar a otra antena, ganadole a la permeabilidad del aire... nunca he visto que funcione


----------



## DavidMJ (Feb 22, 2012)

Muchas gracias amigos, me quede sorprendido al despertarme hoy y ver todos vuestros comentarios  muchas gracias, estoy haber si consigo otra targeta de red inalambrica, porque  tengo otra lan pero sin router  ya os cometnare amigos, respecto al modelo de mi targeta de red externa te paso una foto, esta la encotnre en google pero es exactamente la misma, incluso me vino con el mismo envoltorio 
Salu2


----------



## miguelus (Feb 22, 2012)

capitanp dijo:


> MMM... repetidores pasivos antena queriendo exitar a otra antena, ganadole a la permeabilidad del aire... nunca he visto que funcione



Buenas tardes capotanp...

El Hecho de que tu no hayas visto funcionar un Repetidor Pasivo no significa que no se pueda hacer o que no se haga 
¿Has oído hablar del comunicaciones por rebote Lunar?...
Pues sí, se puede utilizar la Luna como repetidor Pasivo, es muy gratificante oir tus propias señales después de rebotar en la Luna.
Y ¿Qué me dices de las comunicaciones por Meteor Scatter? ... pues son comunicaciones por Dispersión Meteórica, utilizan las colas que dejan los Cometas al entrar en la Atmósfera ya que se comportan, como no, como Reflectores Pasivos.

Busca en Google "repetidores pasivos" es algo muy común y dependiendo de las necesidades es una solución sencilla, barata, y segura.
Lo dicho, con dos antenas se puede hacer un Repetidor Pasivo, recordemos que las antenas son Bidireccionales, evidentemente la ganancia del sistema es siempre inferior a la suma de las ganancias individuales de las antenas.
En el caso que nos ocupa solo se necesitan dos pequeñas antenas y menos de 1metro de cable coaxial.

Sal U2


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 22, 2012)

Ferdinando12 dijo:


> Es una aparato genial, no lo conocia...!!! en otras palabras, para ser repetidor de un router o AP, solo lo conectás y apretas un boton y sale re-transmitiendo ???
> 
> Porque segun el manual de ese equipo se necesita que el "emisor" esté en modo WDS y que en este router metas la MAC del router o AP que esté emitiendo.



yo tengo un kozumi air force2 y no ase falta que el otro router este en modo WDS ,se configura primero por donde toma internet,en este caso de la red wifi del hotel,luego se configura un AP con distinto rango de ip(tu propio AP o redistribuidor).el rango que tu quieras y listo ya esta,
el router entonces toma la señal de Internet de alguna red wifi(el wifi del hotel) y vos la tomas desde el ap que configuraste,también podes poner el cable rj45 y usar el internet con o sin ap repetidora
el kozumi tiene una potencia de 400 wiliwat (26db) ,pero para interiores se puede configurar en la potencia mínima
13db .
en la parte de ''operation mode '' ay que poner ''Wireless ISP:'' 
porque sino el internet lo toma de uno de los 5 rj45 ,los otros 4 fichas restantes siempre son salidas


----------



## Ferdinando12 (Feb 22, 2012)

El Airforce 2 One V2, lo trabajé un tiempito y me aburrió con sus cortes, microcortes y demases así que lo regalé, recuerdo que tenía un Chip Realtek RTL81XX, era el que traia 2 ethernet, lindo aparatito pero había que correr con suerte, lo que narras lo intenté pero ni cerca, repetidor con WDS ó sus combinaciones de siempre es mi costumbre.
.-


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 23, 2012)

yyo lo solucione de esta manera,le puse disipador al chip y se soluciono ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡pero si es verdad tiene tiene ese problema,ademas le actualice el programa,porque el primero no funcionaba muy bien  ,la vercion que tengo yo ess la mas antigua la que tiene 5 puertos ethernet



me olvidaba original viene con fuente de 12  volt,se apagaba y reiniciaba a cada rato,le use una fuente de 24 volt y se soluciono eso del reinicio¡¡¡


----------

